# [Battle For The Four Islands] Chapter One- Artic Misadventures



## GWolf (Jan 12, 2003)

The flurries of snow fall slowly, ashes of white drifting down from the heavens in a slow uneven pattern, A slighty warm breeze blows off the ocean. That is warm compared to the temperature on land. The world is very silent for you all except the slight whisper of the wind and the air of the ocean.

You find yourself on the south shore of the slightly large island, small white mountains to your east and west, giving the island a pincer like setting.

(Now where the players are, if your character isn't done yet your not in so finish the characters so I can put you in!)

*Bokaru*
You sit upon a wet box of supplies that drifted ashore from the wreckage, the snowy sand around you is covered in red, bodies of wolves and soldiers lie lifeless a reminder of the fight for your life merely minutes ago. The bloody water is awful shade of pink. To the east you see a ship turn and drive away. 

*Marcus*
The devious merchant takes off leaving you stranded on this island and cold to. As you departed from your ship you heard the sounds of screams and wolves coming from the west. This sound alerts your dogs and they bark wildly smelling some scent in the air unkown to you. 

*Josfre* (Don't know how you got here, but it works)
You stand alone on the beach, alone no with way to leave, your thoguhts muddled in your mind as the cold brushes up against your face. As you walk along the beach you see a Gisen soldier approch toward you from the east. He is clutching his neck, a stream of red flowing through the open flap in his throat. He falls to the floor and gasps "Ship gone wolves" is all he can get out before he coughs up some mroe blood and dies.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 12, 2003)

At the sight of the departing ship, Bokaru leaps to his feet and sprints along the beach.

"WAIT!" he bellows, waving his arms wildly.  Seeing that the ship shows no sign of stopping, he falls to his knees on the sand, a grim look crossing his face.


----------



## buzzard (Jan 12, 2003)

Marcus is rather busy unloading supplies as he turns and notices his lifeline departing. "Hmmm, it may well be that I miscalculated the honesty of that captain. Certainly that is something I must consider in the future. People are so damned inconsistent. Castor, Pollox, what has you so riled?" 

As he hears barking in the distance he fetches out his crossbow and loads it. He then also makes sure all of his elixirs are loaded handily into his potion belt and bandoleer. He then scans the horizon for approaching threats. 

buzzard


----------



## GWolf (Jan 12, 2003)

*Marcus*

Marcus notices nothing...Nothing but the fears of his dogs, and the cool drops of snow upon his brow. As he continuely scans the Horzion he sees a figure jumping up and down flaing his arms widely as Marcus's ship departs. 

Marcus's dogs notice this aswell and there ears perk up trying to lsiten in on what the man is screaming.


----------



## buzzard (Jan 12, 2003)

"How odd, I thought this island was uninhabited. Must be another foolish castaway. Maybe we could join forces." The dogs continue to look at him uncomprehendingly, but he is used to that. "Castor, Pollux, STAY. You remain here and watch the camp." He then begins to move towards the flailing figure in the distance. Keeping his crossbow handy in case the person proves to be a threat. 

buzzard


----------



## Jarval (Jan 12, 2003)

Bokaru raises his gaze from the sand, and studies the approaching figure.  He regains his feet, and hand on the hilt of his katana, calls out.

"Who are you?  A native of this god-forsaken isle, or brought here by misfortune like my own?" he gestures at the bodies littering the beach.


----------



## GWolf (Jan 12, 2003)

*[Golden Eagle]*

Phillip:  You are sitting in your recently set up camp, a little up the shore, but still some distance from the Snowy hills and forest further north.  The hills hold a sense of unnamed fear, and the view of the forests is a mesmerizing shade of white and green.

As you finished unpacking, you attention is drawn by the sounds of battle.  Moving to a slight rise in the ground, you can but watch as a group of soldiers are slaughtered by a pack of wolves.  All but one that is.  He drives back the wolves, killing many of the pack, and sending the rest fleeing towards the forest.  You then see this remaining soldier waving wildly as another ship drives away.


----------



## buzzard (Jan 13, 2003)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "Who are you?  A native of this god-forsaken isle, or brought here by misfortune like my own?" he gestures at the bodies littering the beach. *




"Oh, you mean someone lives on this island. That's a new bit of information. I was told it was uninhabited. I must note that in my journal." Marcus then notices the many bodies littering the area "Oh my! You've had it a bit rough eh? I've certainly had no major misfortune like this. The ship you had been waving at was mine, well maybe it was meant to be mine. The captain decided that he'd had enough of my gold and departed without fulfilling his contract. Waving at him will only likely give him amusement. People are just so unreliable. Oh, I mean certain people. I don't mean you of course. Well, it doesn't look like there's much to keep you here. I do have the makings for a camp back that way, and I can provide you with some rations. I do recall that wolves are edible, so that could extend our supplies. Oh, and when we get back to camp, let my dogs smell you. They's good fellows, just a touch protective. "

Then, without really waiting for a response he turns and heads back toward his camp. Abruptly turning around he says"Oh yes, who am I? I am Marcus Perbletious, an Alchemist by trade, at your service. Come along, we best have the tent set up before the weather chills with nightfall. "

buzzard


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 13, 2003)

to the others "Are you all right?  Come to my camp and warm up.  You can rest safely.  It looks like this deserted Tundra isn't deserted after all *smiles warmly*  I am Phillip.  My tent is already set if we join camps we will better defend against more canine attackers.  I have some water boiling for tea."

GE


----------



## Jarval (Jan 13, 2003)

Bokaru nods to Marcus and Phillip.

"I am Bokaru Kitsuki, currently of the Eagle clan.  I'd be most glad of some tea, my thanks."


----------



## Zhure (Jan 13, 2003)

*Jofre*

Looking at the fallen Gisen native, Jofre checks for signs of life. Finding none, he draws his sword and breaks into a trot, trying to backtrack the man to where he was apparently attacked by wolves.


----------



## GWolf (Jan 13, 2003)

*[Jofre]*

As you make your way to the area the man was attacked by wolves, trudding through the slushy sand the whole way, with the water beating the shore only two feet away, you find the place where all the soldiers had ben killed, and all their wovle attackers have been killed  as well. You look around and find three men talking, they then head toward the north following one of the men back to his "stronghold" you assume.


----------



## Zhure (Jan 13, 2003)

*Jofre*

Jofre will break into a jog to catch up, holding his falchion in one hand to appear less threatening.

burst speed of 30

"Hail!"


----------



## buzzard (Jan 13, 2003)

GoldenEagle said:
			
		

> *to the others "Are you all right?  Come to my camp and warm up.  You can rest safely.  It looks like this deserted Tundra isn't deserted after all *smiles warmly*  I am Phillip.  My tent is already set if we join camps we will better defend against more canine attackers.  I have some water boiling for tea."
> 
> GE *




"Not a bad idea at all I think. We'll have to transport all of my equipment over to your site, but the advantages to your suggestion are obvious.  " - Marcus

OOC: how did the 2 person conversation become 3? 

buzzard


----------



## Jarval (Jan 13, 2003)

Bokaru turns to face this newcomer, one eyebrow raised.

"Greetings, stranger.  We seem to have quite a gathering for such a wasteland as this.  What brings you to this isle?"

"Since we seem to have a few to our number, it may be as well for us to form one camp.  Marcus, I'll give you a hand shifting your gear."


----------



## Zhure (Jan 13, 2003)

*Jofre*

"My name is Jofre. I'm apparently stranded here, too. The currents are tricky hereabouts. I'm just glad I found some companionship before I froze to death."

Jofre sheaths his falchion once it's clear these men aren't threatening.

"I found the body of a Gisen soldier on the beach. He said something about a leaving ship and some wolves before he expired. I hadn't time to recover his weapons. He was one of yours?" Jofre says, nodding toward the obviously asian Bokaru.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 13, 2003)

"He was one of mine."  Bokaru nods.  "The wolves beset us when we were at our most vulnerable, as we waded ashore.  Those curs seemed to know their tactics well.  I am saddened to hear of his death, I had hoped he might have made it to safety."

Bokaru stares at the surrounding, frozen land.  "If safety has any meaning in this cursed place..."


----------



## buzzard (Jan 13, 2003)

"Well now, let's be getting the gear all together at this chap's camp. I would really like to be in a nice warm tent soon. It's getting rather nippy out here, and I don't want to catch my death of a cold". 

Marcus then begins to pick up some gear, and pack more of it onto pack saddles designed for his dogs. He also encourages the others to take some and move along. Given that he never had time to unpack, this should be relatively quick. 

buzzard


----------



## Jarval (Jan 13, 2003)

Shouldering some of Marcus' gear, Bokaru trudges across the snow towards Phillip's camp.

"We should check the tide line.  Some of the supplies from my ship may have been washed ashore."


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 14, 2003)

When the group reaches camp, Phillip offers food. "I have days of supplies and plenty of food should any of you be in need of a stout meal *smiles* I'm not the best cook, but I have never starved.  

So what brings all of you in this general direction?"

GE


----------



## GWolf (Jan 14, 2003)

*[Rak'al ]*

Rak'al you walk through the frozen coast, your feet hurting and maybe blistering.  You awoke alone along the ridge of the easter mountain on the shore, your face head down in snow. The deadly weaponry and armor you found, along with the customized dog tags, seems to be yours. You've walked along the beach for nearly an hour, when you finally spot a small tent and four guys sitting around it.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 14, 2003)

As he sees the fire, Rak'al will start running towards it, waving.  "Hello!! Hello there!! Do you understand me?"  He'll stop just outside of range of battle, waiting to see how they react.


----------



## buzzard (Jan 14, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *As he sees the fire, Rak'al will start running towards it, waving.  "Hello!! Hello there!! Do you understand me?"  He'll stop just outside of range of battle, waiting to see how they react. *




Marcus speaks all the major languages of the isles, so odds are he'll understand. 

"Why, certainly we understand you. Why are you getting all worked up my good man? Stop running, you know , that's not healthy in this damned cold weather. Just let the dogs sniff you, and put away that wood chopper." Marcus motions the newcommer towards a space by the fire. 

"What are you doing up here? It's a damned miserable place to be. I didn't think I'd find a soul up here. Oh, yes, I'm Marcus Perblentious, by the way, Alchemist extroidinaire. "

buzzard


----------



## Zhure (Jan 14, 2003)

*Jofre*

To Bokaru: "I'm sorry about your man's death. These wolves certainly seem desperate to attack a pack of armed men."

Jofre helps as much as possible carrying the gear from one campsite to the other.

"I agree we should check the tide line for more equipment. There's no telling how long we will be here."

Jofre will introduce himself to everyone. "I am Jofre." He bows briefly, wrapping the end of his turban around his neck. "This land is very cold."


----------



## Jemal (Jan 14, 2003)

Rak'al looks at his axe sheepishly, tucking it away. "My apologies, good sir.  I forgot.. I seem to be doing a lot of that lately."  He surveys the scene and moves his frozen body closer to the fire, looking from face to face trying to see if he recognizes any of them.

"This may seem strange to ask, but... Do any of you know me?  Do you know who I am?"


----------



## Zhure (Jan 14, 2003)

*Jofre*

After taking a long look, Jofre will reply, "I've never seen you before, but I am new to these shores."


----------



## buzzard (Jan 14, 2003)

"Well I've certainly never seen you before. Then again that would appear to be a commone sentiment in this company. " Marcus comments as he tightens hi blanket around himself. "Damn cold on this island isn't it?"

buzzard


----------



## Jarval (Jan 14, 2003)

Bokaru studies Rak'al for a moment, then shakes his head.  "I do not recognise you, I'm afraid.  Perhaps your gear gives you some clue as to your life.  Your weapons and armor would suggest a warrior, and they seem well made.  Such things would take a great deal of gold to buy, so we can perhaps assume you are wealthy as well."

The Samurai warms his hands in front of the fire for a few moments before standing.

"I'm heading down to the shore.  If any of my gear is still intact, it would be best to retrieve it."  He walks a few paces, then turns back to his new companions.  "Would any of you lend me a hand?"


----------



## buzzard (Jan 15, 2003)

"I'm sorry, but I'm quite certain I'll catch my death of a cold if I move too far from this fire and my blankets." Says Marcus as he shivers. "Though my dogs and I can watch this camp if the rest of you wish to help him."

buzzard


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 15, 2003)

"I would, but I am not yet finished cooking.  Take my mule, Elma, and the sled.  You should be able to get everything with one load."  With that Elma is hitched up and readied to go for a short trip.

Phillip will keep a close eye out to watch the group going to the shoreline and for any newcomers...it seems much more crowded here than legends let on.

GE


----------



## Zhure (Jan 15, 2003)

*Jofre*

"I'll assist you," Jofre nods at the samurai, speaking in fluent Gisen. "Let's hurry, this land is freezing."


----------



## Jemal (Jan 15, 2003)

Rak'al drops his pack and moves over to follow Bokaru, feeling the cold but for some reason not really caring.  "I shall assist you.. Oh, yes, I forgot.. According to these tags. *waves the tags he found* I am named Rak'al."


----------



## GWolf (Jan 15, 2003)

*[Bokaru, Jofre, Rak'al]*

The three of you head down the midmorning shore. Much to your enjoyment the snow has stopped. However, The wind however lashes violently at your chapped faces. As you reach the shore you find the 6 or 7 soldiers laying lifeless as the water washes over them. It is not a pretty sight...some a missing eyes, eyes, genitals have been ripped off through clothing by canine teeth. You also see though several wolves also dead with gashes on there heads and belly, several witch look like they were killed by a curved blade.

As you reach the shore you find three crates. Inside on crate (and to your great luck) is a few drysets of winter clothes, anoth houses some food, the unpackaged though has gotten wet, and the third houses a tent and some small tools, like flint and steel and a long rope.


----------



## Zhure (Jan 15, 2003)

*Jofre*

Jofre will help sort through the goods and hoist as much as he can. Knowing a little about the language of Bokaru's people, he will defer touching the bodies until he watches Bokaru's reactions.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 15, 2003)

Bokaru loads the remaining crates onto the sled.  Once finished, he turns to the bodies of his men.

"Once we have the gear at the camp, I'd like to give my men some kind of funeral.  The ground's too hard to bury them, so a pyre is appropriate." he faces his companions.  "I do not wish to give you more tasks, but I would be grateful if you would help me get the bodies back to the camp and gather more firewood.  I don't want to leave them here as food for the wolves."


----------



## GWolf (Jan 16, 2003)

bump


----------



## Zhure (Jan 16, 2003)

*Jofre*

"Leaving them for wolf food would be dishonorable. I'll help collect wood. With the snow it's unlikely we'll have much of a chance to get dry wood from the forest. Maybe some of these crate...?" Jofre points with his falchion, clearly intent on chopping them up.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 16, 2003)

*To the group by the fire*

Well, welcome to Camp Damar everyone.  I have to admit that I wasn't expecting company at all.  This was supposed to be a trip to recover a lost family heirloom and I knew I could tell my tale to others, but now the tale has taken a twist and it seems would could add a chapter or two.  

So what would you call your chapter in our tale?

GE


----------



## buzzard (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: To the group by the fire*



			
				GoldenEagle said:
			
		

> *Well, welcome to Camp Damar everyone.  I have to admit that I wasn't expecting company at all.  This was supposed to be a trip to recover a lost family heirloom and I knew I could tell my tale to others, but now the tale has taken a twist and it seems would could add a chapter or two.
> 
> So what would you call your chapter in our tale?
> 
> GE *




"My chapter? I'm not sure I quite follow you. I'm just with you folk by happenstance. I'm merely here looking for something. Of course since my ship sailed away, it would seem fortuitous that we could all band toghether, but I hardly expect that anything we do would merit a book. Maybe a short story at best. My paragraph would be the section detailing how to be cold on a deserted island. " Marcus says as he reaches for more firewood to get a bit more heat. 

buzzard


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 16, 2003)

My chapter? I'm not sure I quite follow you. I'm just with you folk by happenstance. I'm merely here looking for something. Of course since my ship sailed away, it would seem fortuitous that we could all band toghether, but I hardly expect that anything we do would merit a book. Maybe a short story at best. My paragraph would be the section detailing how to be cold on a deserted island. " Marcus says as he reaches for more firewood to get a bit more heat. 

buzzard



Well, you are quite modest to be sure...but something brought you here...a boat, I know  , but why did you come to the Arctic Isle at all?  Seeking fortune? fame?  cold toes>   I know something exciting or at least compelling has brought each of us here.  Perhaps it is just our fate to have some new aquaintances...I'm rambling, sorry.  so where did you say you were from Marcus?

GE


----------



## Jarval (Jan 16, 2003)

Bokaru looks both surprised and pleased at Jofre's use of honour.

"My thanks, friend.  The creates will work well to start a fire, but once we have a flame, the wood from the forest should dry quickly."

Loading the last of the crates onto the sled, Bokaru heads back towards the camp.


----------



## GWolf (Jan 16, 2003)

*[The Group]*

The five of you sit around the fire, making small chit chat, revealing a little bit of your histories (except Ra'kal, of course). The main thing you are doing is getting warm. Between the fire, the recovered clothing, and just plain getting numb to this weather you seem to be adapting fine.

It as if out of nowhere you seem a small green and blue small humanoid limping toward you, an arrow in its leg and another in its arm. You realize as it nears it is some form of goblin, a race not common in the four islands, but one you have heard of from the stories of the west.

As it reachs you it's face goes from shock, anger, and then to a casutious glance, as it draws a short sword at you, standing in it's leather and wool garb merely feet from the camp site. As it draws its blade it falls over, and decides to drop the blade. It isn't dead, it just looks awfully tired.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 16, 2003)

Bokaru leaps to his feet, and moves slowly towards the goblin, hand on his katana's hilt.

"What is your business here?" he asks the blue goblin, somewhat suspicious. (Sense Motive +5)


----------



## Jemal (Jan 17, 2003)

"He's obviously Cold and injured.. Disarm him if you don't trust him, but bring him closer to the Fire where we can find out what is happening in a more civilized manner."  Rak'al moves towards the goblinoid cautiously and unthreateningly.


----------



## buzzard (Jan 17, 2003)

Marcus moves towards the goblin and takes a look at its wounds [heal check 13]. If it looks like it's going to bleed out and die, he'll slap one of his cure minor wounds poultices onto it. 

buzzard


----------



## Zhure (Jan 17, 2003)

*Jofre*

"It looks harmless enough, let it warm up. Maybe it's a native and can give us some tips on finding food," Jofre grins wolfishly.


----------



## GWolf (Jan 17, 2003)

*The goblin*

The goblin allows you to guide him back to the fire. Marcus fixes up the goblins minor wounds, as well as removing the arrows stuck in the little beast. The fire does wonders for the beast and it begins to warm up in body and emotion. You can tell it is glad for your help.

It begins to speak in a odd form of common you understand for the most part. "Thank you for the help. My villiage saw your ships, as well as a ballon. Normally we would have sent our small forces to try and drive you off the islands....but we are in a troubled time...the winter orks have awoken and threaten us day by day.....I am a scout sent to contact you.....maybe you can help....we maybe could help you too...."


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 17, 2003)

Yes Yes do tell, how could you help us and us you. " Phillip says handing over a cup of warm tea to the little goblin.

GE


----------



## Jarval (Jan 18, 2003)

Bokaru nods at the goblin's tale, quite sympathetic.

"I'll help you and your village.  I know what it's like to have one's home raided.  And as you say, you may be able to help us in return.

"Who attacked you?  Was it the winter orks of which you speak?"


----------



## GWolf (Jan 18, 2003)

*The goblin*

The goblin sipps the Tea slowly and very greatfully.

"Us goblins of the Iccep tribe have lived her for many years. The orks that live on the west of the islands were once a scattered few, but they have been regrouping. Our top wisemen beleive they have bred with elves, they have great aim with long bows," at this moment the goblin points to his arm "They are savage....We have barely fended off the occasinal pair sent after our village....we are half their size....we do have a few of those weapons you humens call 'gones' or was it gonnes....We hope to wear them down...."

He just stops there. and continues to drink his tea staring into the fire.


----------



## Zhure (Jan 18, 2003)

*Jofre*

Jofre carefully exams the arrows that have come from the small goblin.

"I've never heard of winter orks. Bred with elves? How odd. We should definitely look into it closer."


----------



## Jemal (Jan 18, 2003)

Rak'al's face twists first in anger, and then into curiosity.  "I don't think I like these Ork things you speak of, Goblin.  As of these gonnes, I know not what you are speaking of." He turns to look at the others. "Do any of you know what a Gonne is?"


----------



## buzzard (Jan 18, 2003)

"I do believe he means a gun. They're a rather new invention out these days. A most impressive weapon truly. It's a metal tube which, by use of an alchemical mixture, harnesses an explosion to send a chunk of metal at high speed towards a target. They cause terribly grievous wounds, but they are rather time consuming to reload. Back on Trism, our military is beginning to look into them " Expounds Marcus. 

"I imagine it might behoove me to help out this chap's tribe since they might know of what I seek here. "

buzzard


----------



## Jemal (Jan 18, 2003)

"Aye, And the mere thought or mention of these 'Orks' sends anger coursing through me.. Perhaps by helping to destroy them I can recover..." Rak'al looks at the goblim, obviously not wanting to let anymore beings know his disadvantage. ".. what I have lost."


----------



## GWolf (Jan 18, 2003)

*[Rak'al]* 

You have a breif and painful flashback and the feeling of floating....you remeber of the feeling of hanging in the sky...wind picks up...your moving fast...your hear 5 large whizzing sounds...you feel a nick on your arm....and a tear...your no longer hanging you are plunging...fast....

*[Group]*

The goblin goes and retrives it's Short Sword. "Pack up, you can stay in my village for awhile and plan an attack on these bastard orks... The villiage is through the hills and a bit to the east."


----------



## Jemal (Jan 18, 2003)

Rak'al shakes his head and reaches out for something to steady himself. "Did you say a balloon?  What happened to this balloon?"


----------



## GWolf (Jan 18, 2003)

*The ballon.*

The goblin scratches his chin. "The ballon...hmm I heard it took some light fire, some man fell out I think, and got shot down....it continued on though I believe...why do you ask ... enemies of yours use ballons?"


----------



## Jemal (Jan 18, 2003)

"Yeah, something like that.  Was it your tribe or the Orks that shot the balloon?  Did it come down or did it get away?" Rak'al asks casually as they follow the Goblin.


----------



## GWolf (Jan 18, 2003)

"Even though we do not enjoy the company of other cultures in our lands, we would enver shoot down a neutral ship with out reason. The ballon got away. Someone fell off though as I said" The goblin states calmy as the group gets ready to move.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 18, 2003)

Bokaru gathers up his gear and helps to break camp, loading up the sled.  Once finished, he turns to the goblin.

"Several of my companions fell to wolves as we made landfall.  Would it be possible to give them a funeral?  I do not wish to leave them as food for the beasts of this isle."


----------



## GWolf (Jan 18, 2003)

The goblin says to the young samuari. "Please do so, I will rest by the fire"


----------



## Jarval (Jan 19, 2003)

Bokaru sets to the grim task of retrieving the bodies of his comrades and building a pyre, quietly wording prayers to his ancestors as he works.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 19, 2003)

"Bokaru" Rak'al says just loud enough to be heard "Would it be improper of me to offer my assistance?"
Rak'al will help if it's ok with the Samurai.  Otherwise he'll head back to the fire with the goblin.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 19, 2003)

Phillip takes in the story and begins to pack up the camp onto the sled.  "An interesting turn.  My family was slain on this isle.  Are the orks always hostile to neutrals?"

GE


----------



## Jarval (Jan 19, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *"Bokaru" Rak'al says just loud enough to be heard "Would it be improper of me to offer my assistance?"*




"Not at all, friend.  I'll be glad of your help."  Bokaru shows Rak'al the correct way to lay the bodies on the pyre, obviously thankful of anything that speeds this unpleasant task.


----------



## Zhure (Jan 19, 2003)

*Jofre*

Jofre assists as much as he can with gathering firewood for a pyre for Bokaru's men. As quickly as possible, he will backtrack to where he first found the dying soldier, to try to retrieve his body as well.

"I've heard of these guns, but have no experience with them. My people often mocked them as being less a manly weapon than the bow," Jofre says, fondly patting his curved horn bow.


----------



## GWolf (Jan 20, 2003)

BUMP come on guys dont lose interest now, post!


----------



## Jemal (Jan 20, 2003)

Rak'al helps finish the deed, and then moves back to watch the pyre burn (I'm assuming that's what you're doing with the pyre, as I've never heard of another type of funeral pyre).  After that he will suggest that they begin their trek to the goblins village.


----------



## Zhure (Jan 20, 2003)

*Jofre*

"Lead me to the village, O goblin. I'll gladly look around, but I make no promises. And if this is a trick, you shall be the first to die, small one," Jofre smiles at the goblin.


----------



## GWolf (Jan 20, 2003)

The goblin gulps at the threating men. "Right this way," He says beggining to limp. He leads you through the snowy hills slowly. "Be on your guard"


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 20, 2003)

Phillip, the camp packed onto the sled, walks to the hurt goblin.  "Let's take a quick look at that leg there friend."  Phillip invokes a word of healing, "I call that ' words of pain release' it should make it easier for you to walk"

OOC cast cure light on Goblin's hurt leg.  

"If everyone is ready perhaps we should be on the way.  How far is it to your village?"

GE


----------



## buzzard (Jan 20, 2003)

"Just when I get comfortable by a nice fire we have to pick up and run off to somewhere. Can't anything ever wait for morning. I swear, if I get sick from all this moving around in the cold, there will be Hades to pay!" grumps Marcus as he gathers his gear for the next trek. 

buzzard


----------



## Jarval (Jan 20, 2003)

Bokaru prays over the burning pyre, before returning to his friends.  Without a word he helps Marcus to quickly pack up his gear, then takes up the rear of the party, lost in thought.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 21, 2003)

Rak'al will walk at the front, beside the goblin, ready for anything.


----------



## Zhure (Jan 21, 2003)

*Jofre*

Jofre travels with his bow out and an arrow nocked.


----------



## buzzard (Jan 21, 2003)

Marcus will be travelling still wrapped in his blanket, grumbling all of the way. His dogs, Castor, and Pollux will be flanking him. 

buzzard


----------



## Jarval (Jan 22, 2003)

After a few minutes, Bokaru picks up his pace, striding along after the goblin.  He looks around himself, now more alert for any signs of danger.  (Spot roll, if needed: 19 + 0 = 19)


----------



## GWolf (Jan 22, 2003)

You continue along the snowy hills, the world of white is peacefull and beautiful, but also cold very cold. You've travled about an hour. The goblin tells you it'll only be one or two more hours before you reach the villiage.

Bokaru as you look around you notice 3 figures apporching very, very,very fast from the left, the right, and the rear. 

As they charge at you see that they are light blue in skin tone, have black or green hair, tall and lean. You see steam coming out of their mouths as they charge head on at you. The ones to the left and right have what appears to be short bows, and the one to the rear has a falchion that appears to me made of crystal. 




Surprise Round
Jarval may act
(Initaives please)


----------



## Jarval (Jan 22, 2003)

Bokaru turns towards the closest attacker, and stands firm.  On hit target's arrival, he smoothly draws his katana and slashes hard with the same motion.

Initiative: 7 + 18 = 25;  To Hit: 6 + 15 = 21;  Iaijutsu Focus check: 6 + 8 = 14 (+1d6 dmg);  Damage: 6 (katana) + 2 (Iaijutsu) + 3 (STR) = 11.
I love my dice


----------



## GWolf (Jan 22, 2003)

(Init)
(Bokaru 25)
(1 Archer 15)
(SwordMan 12) 
(2Archer 7)

As the blaze of battle begins Bokaru unleashes his sword in a deveastingly fast flash on the charging winter ork. The blade blinks by causing a spray of red to explode from the Ork's  right arm and lower chest. 

Nearly a split second after this happens one of the Archers drops to a knee and sends a arrow at Jofre. He eludes the arrow, and it goes whizzing past, driving into the snow behind them.

The furious winter ork swordsmen brings its freezing crystal falchion down upon a crack in Bokaru's army. The armor knocks it away from him, but he feels a hot slash and then a cold afterburn on his inner arm. (lose 3 hp).

The Other archer is already on his knees and instanly releases an arrow at Rak'al, the fighter is able to raise his large sheild deflecting the arrow quite simply out of the way.

(Post Initiatives, Ac, Hp, and make any die rolls, you make them yourselves, also in this game you never get xp, but are indicated when to level up, based on rping battle, etc, if you need to know xp, I will give you a number)


----------



## Jarval (Jan 22, 2003)

*Bokaru: Initiative: 25, AC: 17, HP: 19/22*

Wincing in pain from the wound, Bokaru swings again, aiming his blade for the ork's chest.  To Hit: 6 + 2 = 8  Damage: 5 + 3 = 8

"Are these the Winter Orks of which you spoke?"  Bokaru calls across to the goblin.


----------



## Zhure (Jan 23, 2003)

*Jofre*

Initiative = 17 roll +1 = 18
Bow = 9 roll +2 = 11 to hit
Damage = 6 roll + 1 = 7 damage

After his initial volley, Jofre will drop his composite bow and draw his falchion.


----------



## buzzard (Jan 23, 2003)

Marcus, seeing the peril facing the party(and of course his own skin) drops his blanket. He then commands "Castor, Pollux, guard me!" and grabs a small ceramic container from a pouch as his waist. He manipulates it in a fashion, and throws it at the right archer. It begins trailing something that looks like smoke as he throws it, and once it strikes it envelops the archer in a pall of smoke, though not dense enough to really obscure vision. 

OOC:

Init: 7
The item was a sleep exilir. Will save DC 15. 4 HD worth of creatures affected. 

buzzard


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 23, 2003)

Init 8+2=10
To Hit 12+5=7
Dam 3+0=3

Philip jumps off and shouts "Quick with Victory"

He turns toward an unwounded ork, and, as he has done so many times before, puts his left foot in front on his right and slowly nocks his arrow, lines up the sight and with a breath pulls and fires.  He looks, knowing it hasn't been his best effort, but it has been a while since he has had the occasion to practice.

GE


----------



## Jemal (Jan 24, 2003)

*Rak'al*

Initiative: 15+3=18
AC: 18-2(Charge)=16
HP: 20
To Hit: 20+9=29(Threat), Confirmation roll: 14+9=23  
Damage: 10+4=14
(I am seriously not making this up!  Maybe the luck-gods are making up for those M:TG games I lost earlier tonight...  Course then again that might mean my next round of rolls will probly be 6, 1, 1, 2.. DOH!!)

IC: With a roar upon seeing these foul beasts attack his newfound friends, Rak'al grabs his axe with both hands and charges with a mighty swing at the one who dared to fire upon him.


----------



## GWolf (Jan 24, 2003)

(Init)
(Bokaru 25)
(Rak'al 18)
(Jofre 18)
(1 Archer 15)
(SwordMan 12) 
(Philip 10)
(2Archer 7)
(Marcus 7)
(Goblin 5)

Bokaru attempts to slash at the beast in front of him once more, but misses. He regins his stance ready to block father attacks.

A second latter, Rak'al Charges at an archer with his large Axe trailing behind him. As he reaches the beast he brings it foward in a heavy slash and lobs the beast's head from its neck. There is a fountain of blood everywhere as the dead archer falls to the floor its body spazming.

The swordsmen  ork swings his blade violently at Bokaru, but he deflects it off of his Katana, the Ork then spins around and attemps to kick Bokaru he dodges the blow effortlesy.

Jofre and Phillip both launch arrows at the last archer, and both arrows hit in its chest. Its falls hard into the now bloody snow.

"Yes these are the Winter Orks!" The goblin says throwing a dagger at the remaning swordsmen, hitting it square in the neck, leaving the floor a line of blood flowing from the new hole in its neck. The crystal falchion spins weakly beside him.

The battle has ended....


----------



## buzzard (Jan 24, 2003)

Marcus looks around and sees that the threat has ended before he even had to do anything. "Well, nice job chaps. Let's get on to that village with the warm fire" he says as he carfully replaces his container in a belt pouch. 

buzzard


----------



## Jemal (Jan 24, 2003)

Rak'al looks down at the headless corpse, then at his bloody axe and blood-spattered chest.  "THAT WAS FUN!  I think I like doing that... Um, 'scuse me a second."  He looks through his pack for a rag or something to whipe the blood off with before it freezes.


----------



## Zhure (Jan 24, 2003)

*Jofre*

"That was dangerous. They came out quite unexpectedly."

Jofre manifests _detect psionics_ and goes to look at the crystal falchion. "This is a most unusual design."


----------



## Jarval (Jan 24, 2003)

Bokaru cleans the blade of his katana on the dead ork's cloak before sheathing the sword.

"It's certainly an interesting looking weapon."  He says to Jofre, as he searches the closest ork body.


----------



## GWolf (Jan 25, 2003)

The blade is not pisonic, but you do detect something slightly odd about it. 


(busy tonight, more post tomorrow)


----------



## Zhure (Jan 25, 2003)

*Jofre*

"Well, it's not psionic, but there's something odd about it, something I can't quite put my finger on.

"Can anyone give me an idea what's so odd about it?"

Jofre will carefully examine the blade for any sign of oil, grease, or smudges -- anything that might indicate poison. Assuming he finds none, he will try to locate a sheath and sling it over his back after his companions have had a chance to look at the crystal falchion.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 26, 2003)

Bokaru studies the falchion, interested by the design.

"Surely crystal is a poor material for a weapon?  I would have thought it would shatter after its first use."

If he finds nothing new about the weapon he hands it back to Jofre and searches the other two orks.


----------



## Zhure (Jan 26, 2003)

*Jofre*

"I've used a few crystal weapons in my time. When well-made, they are wonderful psionic enhancers."


----------



## Jemal (Jan 26, 2003)

"Crystal, you say?" Rak'al goes over to look at the weapon after he's done cleaning his axe "May I see it?"  He looks at the weapon, something strange indeed.. but somehow familiar...


----------



## GWolf (Jan 26, 2003)

There is no posion to be found. Just a odd magic aura about it. 

The goblin tells you to hurry for you have lamost reached the village.

You trek on through the cold and frozen snow for about another 1/2 hour, finally reaching a small little hamlet of huts and wooden buildings, you also note a small lake hot/spring a little to the south of the village, as well some greenry in the area. As you approch the settlement you grow warmer.

"I forgot to tell you my name! How could I be eh, how you humans say "stoopid?", It's Goli. Wait here while I go speak to the hamlet leader, Sir Regi Greenskin." Goli explains , this all sounds very funny to your Human ears, that is if you werent so tired.

You see him walk off and enter a slightyl large hut. While hes gone you look around. You see some goblins chopping wood, others farming the little patches of green land. You see some by a large hut examining guns and ammo. There is also what you beleive to be small goblin children palying a game with sticks.

Goli Returns, "Sir Greenskin is very happy you will help him. He says you will be given command of 2 squads of his goblin troops, the rest must stay here for defense, and you are to attack the main Ork complex northeast of here. I will serve as your groups translator. This can all wait though, come this way to our inn and have a round on me!"

Goli leads you to another large building, you all enter, there are stone and woods stools around a bar. A few grumpy goblins sit on  the stools and a few at  tables. Goli hands you each a cup of something, if not for being slighty white, reminds you of ale.

"Drink up!"


----------



## Jarval (Jan 26, 2003)

"Is it the best idea to go so soon?  I would like at least this evening to rest and recuperate from today's events."  Bokaru replies to Goli, as he takes a swig of his ale.

"Can you give us any idea of the lay of the land around the ork's camp?  And how will the squads we command be equipped?"


----------



## GWolf (Jan 26, 2003)

"Oh, yes you will be going tomorrow, I am sorry I forgot to tell you, you will be told what we know about the land early tomorrow morning." Goli says drinking some of his own ale.

"The Squads are 7 Men each, 2 on the rifle, 2 on the short bow, 2 on the Handaxe and the Sgt. on the Short Sword. I'll be joining your Squad, and will have any neccasary explosives we may need, enoguh of this talk of battle, rest, enjoy your drinks, tonight you stay in the best beds  this inn has!" Goli says swiging down the rest of his drink.

He walks off smiling to go talk to some of the goblins, probably proclaming the good news.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 27, 2003)

Rak'al will rest and enjoy himself (But not too much.. "No drinking much the night before a Fight, Gentlemen!" He remembers a voice saying somewhere in his past... Shaking his head, he takes a cautious sip of the drink, wondering what it is.


----------



## Zhure (Jan 27, 2003)

*Jofre*

"Well, I've never been a big drinker, so only a little, and perhaps some water for the rest of th enight to help cleanse my spirit. Food would also be good -- I'm famished." 

Jofre quickly drinks the white ale, and then starts examining the tavern's occupants, trying to listen to their talk and get a feel for their languages.


----------



## buzzard (Jan 27, 2003)

After having steeled himself for sleeping in a tent on a desolate shore Marcus is so relieved that he has found a proper Inn that it brings a tear to his eye. "All the Gods be thanked, what a fine Inn! Oh, I thank you for the offer of a drink (peering a little dubiously into the white fluid), but could I ask for something hot? The trek here has chilled me to the bones." He then finds an unoccupied table as close as possible to the fire, and starts to bask in the heat. 

buzzard


----------



## GWolf (Jan 27, 2003)

Goli hearing all your wishes, has food brought to Jofre and anyone else who wants it, and has a warm cup of interesting (but good) tea to marcus.


----------



## GWolf (Jan 27, 2003)

[Double Post]
Move on, talk to each other, and when you are ready to progress, send your PCs to there rooms.


----------



## Zhure (Jan 27, 2003)

*Jofre*

"Goli, are any of your people experts on crystal weapons, or might have some clue as to what this thing is?"


----------



## GWolf (Jan 27, 2003)

Goli examines the fine blade. "Well, I know that this is a weapon that is given to important members in winter ork clans, and It appears to have some sort of magic about it, if you give it to me, I can  go to one of our village wise men and he could identify it."


----------



## Zhure (Jan 27, 2003)

*Jofre*

"That'd be fantastic, Goli, I'd be very appreciative." Jofre relinquishes the crystal weapon, "If it's powerful, I'd like to turn it against the winter orks. If it's some kind of spiritual weapon of theirs, maybe we can even strike a powerful blow."

-edit- grammar. Whoa, must be tired.


----------



## buzzard (Jan 27, 2003)

After sipping happily at his tea, and eating the hot food put before him (though sensibly not asking what is the meat), Marcus listens to the conversation around him. 

"A magic crystal weapon? What an odd concept! Don't these orks understand that magic is on the way out? Science is beginning to come into power. Just look at those fine guns you folks use.  Those are truly the future-  just like my alchemy."

buzzard


----------



## Zhure (Jan 27, 2003)

*Jofre*

"I disagree completely, Marcus. While a gun is a fine weapon for a peasant, a truly noble man should put his faith in the old ways of magic. I'll trust myself to a crystal blade before a heartless thing of steel and powder any day."


----------



## buzzard (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: Jofre*



			
				Zhure said:
			
		

> *"I disagree completely, Marcus. While a gun is a fine weapon for a peasant, a truly noble man should put his faith in the old ways of magic. I'll trust myself to a crystal blade before a heartless thing of steel and powder any day." *




"I rather suspect that the warrior using a flint axe expressed a simmilar sentiment in his day. You may not like progress, but it is inevitable. "

buzzard


----------



## Zhure (Jan 27, 2003)

*Jofre*

"Yes, but a flint weapon is inferior to a steel weapon on several levels. A 'gun' isn't superior to a well-made bow in any respect, save they're quicker to be made. That makes them the purview of an army, not warriors. Soldiers might prefer guns, but warriors will always prefer bows."


----------



## Jemal (Jan 27, 2003)

"Take, for instance, My axe." Rak'al says suddenly, motioning to his blade. "Well made it is, indeed, but it is technologically the inferior of many newer swords.  Do you doubt the effect to which you have seen it used, though?  The world does not progress by throwing out the old and embracing the new, but neither does hanging blindly onto the old traditions move us forward.  The only way we can truely better ourselves is to use the 'best of both worlds' as it were.  Think how impressive indeed this technology of yours would be if it was further empowered with magical Enchantements!" Rak'al pauses to eat some of his food, wondering what else his new-found friends have to say on the subject.


----------



## buzzard (Jan 27, 2003)

"We are but at the dawn of the era of the gun. Do you somehow think that these guns are the end all of how good they will get? The first iron weapons were of poor quality as well, but I won't catch you saying that iron was not an advance. In a few hundred years archery will merely be a sport for amusement. " 
He sips again at his tea. 
"Then again, maybe you are right warriors may always prefer bow. But then again armies, and soldiers will always beat warriors. Discipline and organization are very effective tools- not to mention technology of course.  As for the blending of magic and technology, somehow I suspect that won't work. The elitist nature of magic is somewhat preventive of that. Also, in my studies, I have found that magicians must actually impart something of themselves into their creations. Thus the creation of large quantities of these magic items will drain the creator into a withered husk. There is no such problem with technology. I can make my elixirs, with all their wonderous abilities at no cost to my well being. The smith who made these guns could make his wonder in just as easy a fashion.  If I were to be creating a great army, magic would simply not be a viable option for the equippage of my legions. "

buzzard


----------



## Zhure (Jan 27, 2003)

*Jofre*

"I suppose we'll see, but as I'm not in an army, I'll stick to crystal weapons and magic."


----------



## Jarval (Jan 27, 2003)

Bokaru follow the debate with interest.

"I think both science and magic have their roles to play.  In my own country, our Warchief carries a cannon, but gladly uses the powers of wizards."  Bokaru smiles slightly as he lays his katana on the table.  "And as for progress, I'll be truly amazed should anyone be able to make a non-magical blade finer than this."


----------



## buzzard (Jan 27, 2003)

"Well all I can say is that I am certain that science will change this world, and I suspect much of it will be at magic's expense. As for me, I'm quite exhausted with all of today's upps and down. I'll be retiring to a room, if there is one available in this fine Inn. Innkeep! can you find a room for me?"

buzzard


----------



## GWolf (Jan 28, 2003)

The inn keep smiles, nods, and hands marcus keys to a room. Surpsingly you reconigze the numbers. You are in room 21.


----------



## Zhure (Jan 28, 2003)

*Jofre*

"On the other hand, I'm fairl certain science will be shown to be a largely dead-end. We'll see."

After Marcus collects the key, Jofre will follow him to the room, looking to get some rest.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 28, 2003)

Rak'al will head of to bed as well, with a smile and a nod to his companions, and a 'goodnight' to the innkeep.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 28, 2003)

Following his companion's example, Bokaru gathers up his gear and heads for his own room.


----------



## GWolf (Jan 28, 2003)

*Calling Phillip*

(Golden Eagle, Phillip, are you still in? Drop or a line or I am going to put you on auto pilot)

The four of you retire to your rooms (actully one big decently furnished room connect by archways)

2:00am *[Rak'al]*
You are tormented through the night by dreams of, what you believe, are fragments of your past.

You see a young boy chopping wood...
.....The same boy bowing before a royal member
You see a girl with pretty blond hair....
....You see blood and wounds.....
The same boy on his knees in a graveyard screaming to the sky...

You awake in a hot sweat.

3:45am *[Jofre]*
Goli comes to you, the new crystal blade in hand. (I am assuming you exchanged names last night) "Sir Jofre!" "This blade, our wise man says it will gain more power the more you weild it and the more beasts you slay! He believes it may eventully gain the power of frost!" This is a good weapon yes, you should use this!"  Goli leaves the blade next to you.


5:30am *[Group]*
Goli walks into your rooms and calls loudly to you all. "Get up men! We have a battle to plan!" He walks over and shakes the sleep out of all of you. 

He is dressed in a blue and brown cermonial leather scale outfit, his black hair slicked back on his gray/blue green/forehead. His short sword is nicely polished and he has a leather backpack slung on his shoulder. There are two new blades on his ankles in his boots.

"Get up, Get armed. I will see you down stairs to plan the battle!"


----------



## GWolf (Jan 28, 2003)

*Calling Phillip*

(Golden Eagle, Phillip, are you still in? Drop or a line or I am going to put you on auto pilot, or I may exclude you.)

The four of you retire to your rooms (actully one big decently furnished room connected by archways)

2:00am *[Rak'al]*
You are tormented through the night by dreams of, what you believe, are fragments of your past.

You see a young boy chopping wood...
.....The same boy bowing before a royal member
You see a girl with pretty blonde hair....
....You see blood and wounds.....
The same boy on his knees in a graveyard screaming to the sky...

You awake in a hot sweat.

3:45am *[Jofre]*
Goli comes to you, the new crystal blade in hand. (I am assuming you exchanged names last night) "Sir Jofre!" "This blade, our wise man says it will gain more power the more you weild it and the more beasts you slay! He believes it may eventully gain the power of frost!" This is a good weapon yes, you should use this!"  Goli leaves the blade next to you.


5:30am *[Group]*
Goli walks into your rooms and calls loudly to you all. "Get up men! We have a battle to plan!" He walks over and shakes the sleep out of all of you. 

He is dressed in a blue and brown cermonial leather scale outfit, his black hair slicked back on his gray/blue green/forehead. His short sword is nicely polished and he has a leather backpack slung on his shoulder. There are two new blades on his ankles in his boots.

"Get up, Get armed. I will see you down stairs to plan the battle!"


----------



## Zhure (Jan 28, 2003)

*Jofre*

Upon being awakened, Jofre will thank Goli.

"Your wise men do me great honor. I shall attempt to wield it well."

Jofre admires the blade for a few minutes, then replaces his old falchion in the sheath by his bed.


 * * * 
Sleeping fitfully, Jofre awakens to Goli's cry to arms. Then proceeds to meditate, kneeling at the foot of his bed. He then dons his armor and straightens his new weaponry before proceeding downstairs.


----------



## buzzard (Jan 28, 2003)

Marcus is woken up at an ungodly hour by a screeching goblin, and needless to say he doesn't like it. "Sweet Hera, couldn't we wait at least until the sun has started to journey across the sky?" Seeing that no one cares for his comments, and that they are all getting ready Marcus puts his chain shirt back on, and dons all of his carrying equipment. Then he goes downstairs and looks for some nice hot breakfast, remembering to ask the chef for scraps for Castor and Pollux. 

buzzard


----------



## Jemal (Jan 28, 2003)

Rak'al gets up and puts on his armour, gathering his stuff as he slowly heads out the door.  It had not been a good night, that boy.. So familiar.. he just hoped he hadn't screamed and awoken any of the others.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 28, 2003)

Bokaru washes and shaves, before donning his armor and weapons.  He heads downstairs and takes a seat in the inn's common room.  He walks over to the window, and looks out to judge the weather.

"So, a battle later this day?" he says to Goli.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 28, 2003)

It seems Phillip is still in the main room from the night before, his eyes glazed over "Sorry I lost you there for a minute" not realizing it had been hours, " I was just thinking about my family; I heard battle...I am ready now to face their murd...er the orks.  Let them come I say or shall we take the fight to them.  Let's take a look at this battle plan."

OOC:  Sorry, I fried the processor and logic board on my mac.  I 'll be able to post 1x day now and more often when I get it back.  

GE


----------



## GWolf (Jan 29, 2003)

A meat similar to bacon is served to you, with a side of toasty bread. You are handed a cup of spiced apple cider, there is a map pinned to a board. 

You notice the presence of two big and burly looking Goblins, you assume these are the sergents.

Goli begins. "We know the location of this base, is only about 4 or 5 miles, from our base. As our scouts tell us this is the only really orginazaitonal base the orks acutally have. Most of the other orks are just free lance barbarians, and or only have unorginazed and poorly armed camps, so basically if we hit this base, the other orks will lose faith and structure, making them hardly a threat."

He points to the map with his short sword.

"The geography of this location is what makes it such a hard place to attack.  It is surrounded by a shallow rocky hill range, the main complex is 3 stories high, and only contains 5 rooms, plus one basment room."

He runs his sword along the picture of the tower, and then back to the rocky hills.

"We believe they station two to four archers here at all time, mainly facing our location, the station the archers atop wooden planks, They also keep a solider or two up there to man the alarm and warn the other soldiers."

Goli goes back to pointing to the tower. "All we can assume about the tower is that 2 to 3 of the rooms house some troops, we know that on the top one there 'fuher', 'Goliker' as they call him is stationed up there, we have reason to beleive there armory is in the underground."

"We have several ideas, but we'd liek to see what you can come up with." He motions to the other 2 sergents and then they all take seats around you.


----------



## Zhure (Jan 29, 2003)

*Jofre*

"Set fire to it and bolt the doors."

Jofre takes his original falchion and leans it against the table. "I'll be leaving this here in the care of your people until I return, if you don't mind."


----------



## buzzard (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: Jofre*



			
				Zhure said:
			
		

> *"Set fire to it and bolt the doors."
> 
> Jofre takes his original falchion and leans it against the table. "I'll be leaving this here in the care of your people until I return, if you don't mind." *




"I like the way you think. I have just the thing for that job. I have number of flasks of this nasty burning liquid which will do a nice job on a wooden structure. I also have a nice elixir which seals doors shut. One of us will just have to hit the door with it.  Of course if the building is made of stone, this could be moot" Marcus replies enthusiastically. 

buzzard


----------



## Zhure (Jan 29, 2003)

*Jofre*

"There's the crux. If they have archers, getting close will be next to impossible, at least for me. Stealth is not my _forte_."


----------



## buzzard (Jan 29, 2003)

"I also have another elixir which will make a small mobile wall of hardened air which acts as a shield. This would allow someone to get in a bit closer to throw the flasks. "

buzzard


----------



## Jemal (Jan 29, 2003)

"I'ld volunteer for that task." Rak'al offers, still trying to chase away the images.  "Even if they manage to get through this shield my arour and my own shield *he taps his sheild* are well made and should be able to protect me long enough to get the job done."  He smiles wryly, hefting his axe "And if any of them decide to get too close..."

He puts the axe away and returns to the map. "this burning liquid.. If the structure these archers are in IS stone, would we be able to throw the flask inside through a window or through the top?  Would it explode and take care of them that way, perhaps?"


----------



## buzzard (Jan 29, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *
> He puts the axe away and returns to the map. "this burning liquid.. If the structure these archers are in IS stone, would we be able to throw the flask inside through a window or through the top?  Would it explode and take care of them that way, perhaps?" *




"It will do damage over a limited area, but it is not quite of the efficacy of those explosives that some have developed these days". 

buzzard


----------



## Jarval (Jan 29, 2003)

"I think we should have a fall back plan as well.  If we have our archers and gunmen stationed under cover some way back from the entrance, we can fire a volley or two into any who make it out of the building.  And should the worse come to the worse, they can provide covering fire if we have to retreat."


----------



## GWolf (Jan 29, 2003)

Goli and the sergents seem thrilled with your ideas.

"These ideas are quite impressive! Better then our own even. Well, as we said the archers are on wooden platforms atop the hills, your elixers should be able to melt them away,..."

He is interupted by a sergent whispering something in goblin. "And as Sergent. Oakland here says, our goblin archers and riflemen can help neutralize any archers, and fleeing troops, it would be helpful if the alram was somehow prevented from being sounded aswell."

He takes a swig from his own mug. "Our armory contains several sticks of 'TNT' as you call it,  we have acquired from trade, this may be helpful in neutralizing there weapon storage, which is mostly clubs, and bows, we hope, and have reason to believe, they have few to zero firearms"

He sits waiting for commentary.


----------



## buzzard (Jan 29, 2003)

"Well how, pray tell, is the alarm sounded? I can't do anything about sound., but if it is visual, I can develop a cloud which blocks vision." 

buzzard


----------



## Jarval (Jan 29, 2003)

"Given they have few or no firearms, we can use the superior range to our advantage.  If we start using explosives, then we've effectively sounded the alarm ourselves, so if we intend to use the TNT, neutralizing the alarm shouldn't be a priority."

"I'm not familiar with the nature of the Winter Orks.  Do they have any special abilities or weaknesses we should be aware of?"


----------



## GWolf (Jan 29, 2003)

Goli nods, "Yes, I see what you mean, but I was hoping that perhaps we could neutral the archers/patrol men, sneak in, defeat the interior orks, and then on the way out blow the weapon storage."

"The alarm is sounded by cranking a lever, or hitting a switch we believe, it should bring forth a large ringing sound."

"As for winter orks, all we know is they dont cooperate well with other races, don't care much for fire, and are good archers." Goli says hand on his chin thinking.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 29, 2003)

"We could use the orks dislike of fire against them.  Hopefully your fire elixir should scare them somewhat." Bokaru grins at Marcus.

"Stopping the alarm from sounding may be more difficult.  It's possible to create an area of silence with magic, but I don't know if any of us are capable of doing this.  Could your wise men provide us with a scroll of this spell?"


----------



## GWolf (Jan 29, 2003)

Goli frowns. "Our wisest of wise men, is not wise enough as it seems. He is very knowledge able on many topics, but has low magic abilities."


----------



## buzzard (Jan 29, 2003)

"How many are in the area which can sound the alarm. I have vials of a sleep gas mixture as well. If we toss a couple of those in, we might be able to put them to sleep before they can do anything."

buzzard


----------



## GWolf (Jan 29, 2003)

Goli rubs his chin. "Numbers average about 4 or 5 men up there at all times, but there may be as few as 3, or as many as six, depending on time of attack. Which unfortuneatly, we do not know how many there will be when we attack"


----------



## buzzard (Jan 30, 2003)

"I do have two of ths sleeping gas elixirs, but that is all. Using both would guarantee to put six to sleep as they did not appear to be very large creatures from what I have seen. I don't like to use both at once, but in this case it may be necessary. "

buzzard


----------



## GWolf (Jan 30, 2003)

At that remark one of the sergents lights up and speaks to goli.

Goli turns to you and asks, "Can those be launched from a Bow, or a Rifle?" A wicked smile on everyones face.


----------



## buzzard (Jan 30, 2003)

"You might be able to attach one to an arrow, but I am certain that the violent acceleration in a gun would break the container." [of course whether it could or not is up to the DM]

buzzard


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 30, 2003)

What about putting a few of these goodies in front of the door (takes out caltrops) in the event they should get the door open to slow them down and create a kill zone

GE


----------



## Jemal (Jan 30, 2003)

"Goli, do you know where this alarm is placed, so that we know where to direct the sleeping gas?"  Rak'al asks. 
"It would seem that it is our first priority. I would much prefer to fight these orks on our own terms rather than all at once."


----------



## Zhure (Jan 30, 2003)

*Jofre*

"I'm an archer also; I can provide covering fire. I agree shutting down the alarm is top priority."


----------



## GWolf (Jan 31, 2003)

"We believe the alarm rings from right aroudn the switch, its a bell our soucres have told us" Gold answers.

[Well, I know a vial on an arrow would knock the range increment down to about half, and a vial would break if put *in* the gun, but if it was put on the end of the gun I'd say it would have a 25% chance of breaking, but would go the regualr range increment]

[Also, This is the way the sqauds work. There are 15 goblins under your command total. 
4 Shortbow Archers
4 Riflemen
4 Hand Axers
2 Sgts (Short Swords)
and Goli, by defualt the sqauds have two of every troop and one sergent, and your group is just the pcs+Goli. Feel free to make what ever squads you want though, only rule being each squad must have at least 1 Sgt, 1 Pc, or Goli in it.]


----------



## Jarval (Jan 31, 2003)

"The caltrops are a good idea.  If I may suggest a strategy?"  Bokaru says.  "I think we should split the squads into one squad of gunmen, one squad of axemen, and one squad of archers.

"If we assign Jofre to lead the archers, then you can make a quick strike, hopefully taking the alarm, and ork archers out of action.  Marcus will be stationed with the gunmen and one of the sergeants, to lay down covering fire and pick off any remaining archers.  Myself and Phillip will be with the axemen and the remaining sergeant, ready to spread the caltrops in front of the door, and engage in melee with any who make it through.

"Does this meet with your agreement?"  Bokaru looks up from the map at the rest of the group.


----------



## buzzard (Jan 31, 2003)

"That seems fine. I will just have to distribute some of my elixirs beforehand and instruct people in their use. I do have a few tricks available. "

buzzard


----------



## Jemal (Feb 1, 2003)

"It's a sound plan... but what were you planning on letting me do?" Rak'al asks from behind Bokaru.


----------



## Zhure (Feb 1, 2003)

*Jofre*

"Sounds like a fine plan. I'll gladly lead a squad of archers."


----------



## Jarval (Feb 1, 2003)

"Your pardon, friend Rak'al."  Bokaru apologises to Rak'al.  "I would place you with Jofre and the archers for the first quick strike, then have you with my group once we engage the orks in melee."


----------



## GoldenEagle (Feb 3, 2003)

I like the plan.  How soon until we can rally the troops and be off, Goli?  Will it take them long to muster?"

GE


----------



## Jemal (Feb 3, 2003)

"Yes, it appears we are ready to go if our battle plan meets with the expectations and aproval of you and your elders.  I beleive we should attack at or just after mealtime, so that a large number of them are either eating, or sated from just having ate.  Orks tend to be gluttonous.. um.. I think." Ra'kal furrows his brow.. 'I think I remember that.. Hmm, I don't think I like orks very well..'

OOC: speech in single quotes ('and') are thoughts, the double quotes ("and") are speech.. just incas anyone was wondering.


----------



## Zhure (Feb 3, 2003)

*Jofre*

"I am ready as well..."


----------



## Jarval (Feb 4, 2003)

"I think we're all agreed on the plan, so let us depart.  Hopefully, we should return victorious by this evening."  Bokaru smiles.


----------



## GWolf (Feb 5, 2003)

Goli nods. "I approve. Well shall leave around noon then"

(ooc: Yes Jofre the weapon is +1 at this time, Next post will fastfoward to when you are leaving, any objections let me know)


----------



## Zhure (Feb 5, 2003)

*Jofre*

Seeing how early it is, Jofre carefully checks and rechecks his weapons and gear, then settles in for a nap in the common room until the entire group is ready to leave for the excursion.


----------



## buzzard (Feb 5, 2003)

"Noon!?! We're leaving at noon and you woke me at this gods-forsaken hour to leave at noon? Does your tribe have a taboo against sleep or something? Well, I for one will be back in my room reclaiming the sleep that I need. Wake me around noon. That means within an hour, not within seven hours". With that Marcus tromps up to his room and back to bed. 

buzzard


----------



## GWolf (Feb 6, 2003)

Goli nods and exits, talking fast and calmly to his sergents.

*** 

Several hours latter you all meet Goli at the edge of the town. He is dressed in his same armor as the morning. The two sergents stand at  his side, and behind them are about 12 goblins dressed in studded leather with Rifles, Axes, and shortbows.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 7, 2003)

Rak'al arrives, his armour and weaponry cleaned, but not gleaming.  Axe across his back and bow slung across his shoulder.  "Allright, I'm ready to kill some Orks."


----------



## Jarval (Feb 7, 2003)

Bokaru joins the goblins, fully equipped, and ready for battle.  He looks pleased as he quickly inspects the troops, and turns to Goli.

"These look like a fine group of men.  But as my friend says, let us delay no longer.  Victory awaits us!"


----------



## Zhure (Feb 7, 2003)

*Jofre*

Jofre carries his bow readied, but has the crystal falchion at hand in case melee becomes necessary.


----------



## buzzard (Feb 7, 2003)

Marcus shows up decked out in his chain shirt, and his bandoleers of pockets. He begins to distribute things to his comrades in arms, with instructions on how to use them. 
"Now who was to shoot the sleep gas? "
From these people he takes one arrow each, and uses some tarlike substance to stick the ceramic container to the head of the shaft. "Right before you are ready to fire, twist this ring here, that will activate it."

"Now who wanted that hardened air elixir?" To this person he hands what looks like a small perfume sprayer. "All you do is sqeeze the bulb, and squirt the mist into a shield shape in front of you. "

"I'll keep the rest of my toys for use as I see fit. "

He then hefts up his crossbow, and makes ready to move out. He has left his dogs at the Inn. 

buzzard


----------



## GoldenEagle (Feb 7, 2003)

Philip arrives with his weapons and equipment all stowed under his cloak.  It does look as though he has now been on this continent a little longer that he might like, but he smile tightly.  "Let us be done with this group of raiders before the sun sets.  It will get cold quickly after dark"

With that he moves his rapier from under his cloak and with his other hand pulls out his caltrops. ...


----------



## GWolf (Feb 9, 2003)

The five of you, Goli, all the goblin soldiers begin marching in a form of military structure that is all basically  familiar to those of you that have been in, or seen military formation. 

The flurries patter among your armor in the late morning, leaving drops of water to drip upon your pants, or your hands, to your slight annoyance.

Goli leads the way his head up, a commanding and purposeful aurora about him. When you first met the small and wounded goblin, you were not likely to have guessed his power in his village, and now, well you are at least slightly impressed.

Meanwhile the goblins behind you are chatting a small bit in their native tongues, but a few seem to be watching the hills and flatlands intensely, eerily you or they spot nothing.

Then after an hour and half (perhaps a little less if any of you were tracking time intensely) you reach the end of a small group of hills, about 200ft in the distance you spot it. The raised platforms of the orkish archers, and the snowy gravelly hill it rests upon. It is just as described to you, a small three story (not counting weather or not there is a basement) stone building, surrounded by a continues  low hill that encircles it, with archer plat forms approximately 5 ft above the hills or 10ft off the ground.

You can spot three archers on the platforms, all facing this direction, it appears they have not spotted you yet.

Choose your actions wisely.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 9, 2003)

"Phillip, Sergeant, with me and the axemen.  Jofre, Rak'al, Goli, you're leading the archers, and starting our assault.  Marcus, with the Sergeant and the riflemen."  Bokaru says quietly.  "Right my friends, the best of luck, and my ancestor's blessings go with you all."


----------



## Zhure (Feb 10, 2003)

*Jofre*

On the march there, Jofre quickly cycles through the languages* he knows, to see if any of the archers share a common tongue.

*Common, Zugain, Gisen, Trisil


----------



## Jemal (Feb 10, 2003)

Rak'al turns to his companions and Goli "Are those the only guards?" He takes up his bow and sites in, trying to gauge the distance and see if he can make the shot.
"We should split the targets, to make sure they all go down in the first volley.  I'll take the big one, along wth 1 archer.. The two of you take that far one, and let the other 3 goblins get the last one.  The Riflemen should stand by to take them out in case we miss our mark, but ONLY if we miss our mark.. best not be alerting them, right?"
He looks around, and sets the sleep arrow aside "Once these three fall, I'll run forward and fire the sleep gas into the alarm tower.  The rest of you follow a few seconds behind, so any attention is directed at me."


----------



## Zhure (Feb 11, 2003)

*Jofre*

"Sounds like a good plan."

Jofre sights at the nearest target, waiting for the signal, making sure the rest of the archers do the same.


----------



## GWolf (Feb 11, 2003)

(I'll have my post coming latter, but as for the langauges, it seems like the sgts know a very little common as well as the soldiers.)


----------



## GWolf (Feb 12, 2003)

Could Everyone who is attacking please Roll Attack, Init, and Damage.

List it Like So

Init:
Target:
To Hit:
Damage:


----------



## Jemal (Feb 12, 2003)

Rak'al and one of the goblin archers will fire together at their target when everyone is ready to fire.
Init: 12+3=15, but everyone's shooting at the same time so the orcs don't have any warning. 
Target: Whichever looks toughest
To Hit: 11+7=18
Damage: 7+3=10


----------



## Zhure (Feb 12, 2003)

*Jofre*


Init: 3 roll + 1 Dex = 4
Target: any orc looking this way
To Hit: 2 roll + 2 to hit with ranged = AC 4
Damage: (not that it matters) 1d6+1 = 6+1 = 7 (figures)


Jofre excitedly knocks an arrow, his hands trembling under the rush of combat.


----------



## GWolf (Feb 12, 2003)

Goli commands two archers to wait, and another to fire with Jofre. 

Rak'al sends forth a whizzing arrow of death as you see a large brutal looking figure fall over, dead, as far as you can see.

A split second later the two goblins let forth there arrows in sink, striking the remaining orks mid-section and causing them as well to drop.

Jofre's arrow,due to his shaky and excited nature, was not aim correctly or pulled back hard enough and crashes into the rocky/snowy hillside.

(00C: BTW guys the alarm is a small crank with a bell attached to the far east[the platforms are in a circle, but it is far east from where you are] of the platforms.)


----------



## buzzard (Feb 12, 2003)

What happened to the sleep arrows?

buzzard


----------



## Jemal (Feb 13, 2003)

> What happened to the sleep arrows?




OOC: I think this is my cue.

IC: Grabbing the sleep arrow, Rak'al rushes forward, bow at the ready to fire it into the tower (Getting as close as possible without being seen.) 

OOC: How far is the tower?  My range with the bow is 110', so I'll try to get within 220' before I fire it.  But I'll edit a little more once I find out how far the tower is and how easy it is to get within range without beng seen/heard.


----------



## Zhure (Feb 13, 2003)

*Jofre*

Jofre nocks another arrow and takes aim once more.


Init: still 4
Target: any orc looking this way
To Hit: 15 roll + 2 to hit with ranged = AC 17
Damage: (not that it matters) 1d6+1 = 1+1 = 2 (I hate my dice)


----------



## GWolf (Feb 14, 2003)

(Rak'al, you are 200ft away from the tower, which is just a stand mounted on the platform, to move closer, give me a hide check, if you are trying to be stealthy, for every 50ft, you also get a +2 on this roll due to ground/location)

(Jofre, you can not see any orks.)


----------



## Zhure (Feb 14, 2003)

Dangit! And I finally would've hit! ARGH

Jofre nocks another arrow and waits for a target to present itself, with a readied action.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 14, 2003)

If Rak'al is within 200' then I guess he'll just fire from here.  His bow can easily make the distance and still keep some semblance of accuracy (Only -2 from distance).  Drawing back his great bow, he takes careful aim at the alarm tower and lets fly into any window/opening he sees.


----------



## GWolf (Feb 14, 2003)

(Well, if its a sleep arrow, it cuts the bows range in half like I said before. If you still want to shoot make a shot at the stand on the tower, give me Attack -Range -2 Sleep Arrow, and then a D6 for deviation purposes if needed. Also, if you wish to move up, every fifty feet make a hide check with a +2 circumstance bonus)


----------



## Jemal (Feb 14, 2003)

WARNING: LOTS OF MATH FOLLOWING: 
All told including that +2 circumstance bonus I have a hide check of +1 if I move 10'.
Now, If I move 20' my total hide bonus is -4.
Seeing as how the sleep arrow is cut in half for range, that makes my range 55'.  I'm 200' away, meaning I'm 4 increments away, or at -6 to hit.
I would have to get 35' close (double move at full speed) to reduce it to a -4, or 90' closer (2 full rounds + a move of 10' and then shoot on the third round) to reduce the range penalty to -2.

So I might as well shoot from here.

IC: 
TWANG
Attack roll: 16 + 7 attack bonus - 6 range = AC 17.

Rak'al watches the arrow fly with hope, wondering if he'll get it through the window.

OOC: Watch, I'll hit the alarm with the arrow. *CLANG* *L*


----------



## GWolf (Feb 14, 2003)

(There is no window. Its a stand, with a bell on a platform, beyond that  there is a building inside the hill with windows.)

(Assuming you aim at the stand)

Your arrow makes a odd path, but it strikes the base of the stand, and you see a gas escape from the vile. The area around the crank/alarm/stand is now incased in blue-gray smoke.


----------



## Zhure (Feb 14, 2003)

*Jofre*

Jofre shifts his aim marginally to try to cover the doorway, but still maintains a readied action to loose on the nearest orc as soon as he sights one.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 15, 2003)

"We should go now, before the gas clears away." Rak'al draws a normal arrow and looks around at his companions for signs that the attack is on.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 18, 2003)

Drawing his katana, Bokaru calls across to the Sergeant with him.

"They've taken out the ork archers.  Charge!"

He starts to dash towards the fortress, hopefully followed by Phillip and the goblin troops.


----------



## Zhure (Feb 19, 2003)

*Jofre*

Jofre maintains his aim on the tower.


----------



## buzzard (Feb 19, 2003)

When the coast seems reasonably clear (as in no major hail of arrows comming down), Marcus will move up and start hitting the tower with alchemist's fire flasks. He will not do this if it appears that he will become a pincusion. He is a firm believer that discretion is the better part of valor. 

buzzard


----------



## Jarval (Feb 22, 2003)

Bump.


----------



## GWolf (Feb 22, 2003)

(There is a ring of hills around the tower...the hills have the archer platforms on them)

All the swords and axe men charge behind Jarval, moving quickly, and realativly quietly, until they reach the hills, once there everyone stops, plotting the next move. The archers remain at 50 feet from the hills and the riflement 100 feet away.


----------



## Zhure (Feb 23, 2003)

*Jofre*

Jofre nods to Marcus, still keeping his eye and arrow ready.

"I think you're safe now."


----------



## Jemal (Feb 24, 2003)

ooc: Could the archer platforms be used to fire INTO the orc encampment as easily as to fire out of it? 
hehe..


----------



## Zhure (Feb 24, 2003)

Oooh, clever.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 24, 2003)

Bokaru assembles his troops, ready for another move.

"My men and I could assemble by the fort wall, so as to give ready aid, should anyone be attacked on their way in."

Good idea Jemal


----------



## Zhure (Feb 28, 2003)

*Jofre*

Jofre still maintains archery cover on the tower.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 28, 2003)

OOC: ME awaits a response from the gods to tell him if the archer platforms can be used to fire INTO the orc encampment as easily as to fire out of it.


----------



## GWolf (Feb 28, 2003)

(thanks for the bump. Yes they can)


----------



## Jemal (Feb 28, 2003)

IC: 
Rak'al smiles, holding his bow and motioning to the platforms, he tells the archers+riflemen to get up there while he heads with the rest for a spot as close as they can get to the camp without having a chance of being seen, then gathers the rest of the 'seargents' (PCs and goli).
"I say we lead the attack with a volley of ranged fire, after which we charge, and the archers and riflemen up there pick their shots carefully.  I'll fire an arrow to start, then enter the fray with my axe.  Sound good?" He says 

OOC: I don't know exactly how the area is set up, all I know is there are several archers platforms which can see into the camp, there are hills surrounding the camp, and there's a tower that's currently full of sleeping gas.


----------



## Zhure (Mar 3, 2003)

*Jofre*

"Good idea." Jofre will take the archers and split up, so that each is headed for a firing platform.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 7, 2003)

Bokaru follows along after Rak'al, keeping an eye out for any sign of orcs.


----------



## Zhure (Apr 5, 2003)

1 month bump? We die here?


----------



## GWolf (Apr 6, 2003)

Why dont we Ressurect This, who is still in? Please post.


----------



## Jarval (Apr 6, 2003)

Still here, still in.

[OT] Hi G, how's things going?  I've not seen you about much over the last couple of weeks.


----------



## Zhure (Apr 7, 2003)

:waves: I'm here.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 8, 2003)

The great and allmighty Rak'al is still around.


----------



## GWolf (Apr 8, 2003)

****Ok, Game On, The Artic Resurection****

Even if I have only you three lets keep going
***

The three of you as well as the sergents, Goli, and the goblins are all now on the long circular platform atop the hills looking over the small stone tower and barracks that are the Orkish base.


----------



## Zhure (Apr 8, 2003)

*Jofre*

"I don't see any targets; lets get closer." Jofre advances with the archers to try and pick out some  more of the enemy.


----------



## Zhure (May 7, 2003)

Since it's been 30 days, I can assume this game is dead-dead?


----------

